# Framed Tiles for Fireplace



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here it is hung up.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Here it is hung up.
> View attachment 633165


looks nice. if you gave that to me, i would hang it in my house.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is the thing that was here before. I think it was too much fancy, and it just didn’t fit in the room.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok, it gets funnier...he took a photo of a queen and put his dogs face on it!  
It looks awesome.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

He asked if I wanted him to make one for our pooch Jessie. I said no, cause I have no where to hang it. But, maybe I could do a small one 8 x 10 ?
I’ll have to take some pics of her.


----------



## abigale11 (Nov 18, 2020)

it is so cute.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

abigale11 said:


> it is so cute.


Thank you abigale, and welcome to the forum.


----------

